# Confessional Commentaries



## Kaalvenist (Dec 16, 2005)

I just got Dr. Ridgeley's Commentary on the Larger Catechism from Still Waters the other day. That got me thinking...

What's your favorite commentary on one of the Reformed doctrinal standards (Westminster or Three Forms)? Why?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 16, 2005)

I like Dickson, Hodge, and Shaw best on the WCF; Vos and Ridgeley on the WLC; Boston, Vincent, Flavel, Watson, Fisher and Henry on the WSC; and Ursinus on the HC. 

Also see this thread and this.

[Edited on 12-17-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 17, 2005)

I also like Gordon Clark and G.I. Williamson on the Confession. For the catechisms, I like all of the authors on shorter catechism project. For the larger, Vos is good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 17, 2005)

Dickson is not very full by comparison to more modern works, but he is interesting from the standpoint of being one of the first and earliest texts on the WCF. Our church in the SS hour will begin a 2 year or so study of the WSC starting in January, and we will be making the audio available on the website for free I am sure. http://www.fpcr.org


----------



## Casey (Dec 17, 2005)

Ridgeley on the Larger. I used that book from our school library and found it amazingly in-depth -- it's practically an entire systematic theology (from the little chunks I read) following the Larger Catechism. Very thorough and helpful. (He discussed the Covenant of Redemption in connection with the questions on the Covenant of Grace, and managed to help me understand how the Westminster Standards allow for it, while I have read Hodge arguing that it cannot be worked in on the basis of the Standards.)


----------

